# !!! existing preserved libs qui revient (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà eu une fois ou deux ce type de souci et il me semble que cela se résout avec le temps.

Je ne vois pas comment faire autrement...

Merci pour vos avis

```
>>> Jobs: 34 of 34 complete                         Load avg: 2.40, 3.34, 3.51

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libdb-6.0.so

 *      used by /usr/lib64/postfix/3.5.8/libpostfix-util.so (mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

n73sm ~ # emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.72, 2.87, 3.32

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libdb-6.0.so

 *      used by /usr/lib64/postfix/3.5.8/libpostfix-util.so (mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 11, 2021 6:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comme le suggère portage, essayez de lancer emerge @preserved-rebuild

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai essayé mais le même message revient.

C'est un souci de faible importance à mon avis.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pouvez-vous afficher la sortie de emerge -pv sys-libs/db:6.0?

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv sys-libs/db:6.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-libs/db:6.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r4::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv sys-libs/db

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8:5.3::gentoo  USE="examples -cxx -doc -java -tcl -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Essayer de démasquer la version sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r4 et de recompiler mail-mta/postfix

----------

## pti-rem

Il me suffirait peut-être de supprimer /usr/lib64/libdb-6.0.so ?

Je n'ai pas envie de rajouter une version testing.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vous avez déjà la version 6.0.35-r2 qui a été masquée, si elle ne sert à rien désinstallez-la (vérifiez avec equery d sys-libs/db:6.0).

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai essayé de sortir libdb-6.0.so de /usr/lib64/ et ensuite emerge @preserved-rebuild ne râlait plus mais par contre revdep-rebuild échouait sur la compilation de mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1:0/0::gentoo

```
n73sm ~ # equery d sys-libs/db:6.0

 * These packages depend on sys-libs/db:

dev-lang/perl-5.32.1 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

dev-lang/ruby-2.6.7-r2 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

dev-libs/apr-util-1.6.1-r7 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-4)

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r4 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

dev-libs/libical-3.0.10 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

dev-libs/redland-1.0.17-r2 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

dev-vcs/subversion-1.14.1 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-4.0.14)

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.40.2 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-4)

mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-3.2)

net-mail/mailutils-3.12-r2 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

net-nds/openldap-2.4.57-r1 (berkdb ? <sys-libs/db-6.0)

sys-apps/iproute2-5.10.0-r1 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

sys-apps/man-db-2.9.4 (berkdb ? sys-libs/db)

sys-libs/pam-1.5.1 (berkdb ? >=sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

n73sm ~ #
```

Que peut-on voir là dedans ?

Je n'ai pas l'impression que sys-libs/db-6.0.35-r4 ni 6.0.35-r2 soit installé.Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 11, 2021 2:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai enlevé le USE berkdb pour =mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

Ça résout le problème mais je ne vois pas les implications de ma manœuvre.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il semble qu'aucun paquet n'ait besoin de cette version, donc essayez de la supprimer emerge -C sys-libs/db:6.0.

----------

## pti-rem

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -C sys-libs/db:6.0

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'sys-libs/db:6.0' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

n73sm ~ # 
```

C'est un tout petit dysfonctionnement, comme un élément fantôme.

Je pense que cela se rétablirait tout seul si je laissais le USE berkdb pour =mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

Je vous remercie fedeliallalinea

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai essayé de replacer le USE berkdb pour =mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo et la compilation échoue.

En bref :

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld :

/usr/lib/libdb.so ignoré car incompatible lors de la recherche de -ldb

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld : ne peut trouver -ldb

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld :

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../libdb.so ignoré car incompatible lors de la recherche de -ldb

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld :

/usr/lib/libdb.so ignoré car incompatible lors de la recherche de -ldb
```

Je n'ai pas trop envie d'approfondir

Les mises à jour corrigeront le souci.

Je n'ai pas réellement l'usage de postfix.

----------

## pti-rem

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça tienne longtemps

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 5.3.28-r8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.8.30-r6 

All selected packages: =sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8...

Packages installed:   1747

Packages in world:    373

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1747

Number removed:       1

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

Your system is consistent

dim. 11 juil. 2021 17:49:59 CEST

n73sm ~ # emerge -pv sys-libs/db

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8:5.3::gentoo [4.8.30-r6:4.8::gentoo] USE="examples -cxx -doc -java -tcl -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ # nano /etc/portage/package.use/postfix

n73sm ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/postfix

#=mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1 -berkdb

n73sm ~ # emerge -avuDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8:5.3::gentoo [4.8.30-r6:4.8::gentoo] USE="examples -cxx -doc -java -tcl -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo  USE="berkdb* eai pam sasl ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -ldap-bind -lmdb -mbox -memcached -mysql -nis -postgres (-selinux) -sqlite" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 2) sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r8::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 2) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 2 of 2 complete                           Load avg: 1.99, 1.81, 1.33

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

n73sm ~ # emerge -a --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   1748

Packages in world:    373

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1748

Number removed:       0

n73sm ~ # revdep-rebuild -- -av && date

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

emerge -av --oneshot --complete-graph=y mail-mta/postfix:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo  USE="berkdb eai pam sasl ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -ldap-bind -lmdb -mbox -memcached -mysql -nis -postgres (-selinux) -sqlite" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.78, 1.72, 1.37

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

dim. 11 juil. 2021 18:00:50 CEST

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 17, 2021 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tout semble aller bien maintenant

----------

## pti-rem

Oui, ça tient ! C'est résolu.

Merci encore

----------

## Syl20

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas réellement l'usage de postfix.

 

Dans ce cas, tu peux te passer de l'extension berkdb, qui ne sert qu'à la "mise en base" des fichiers de tables. Par exemple :

```
# ls -l /etc/postfix/sender*

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix  199 10 nov.   2020 /etc/postfix/sender_access

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 2398 10 nov.   2020 /etc/postfix/sender_access.cdb

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix  442 15 févr. 19:19 /etc/postfix/sender_canonical

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 2757 15 févr. 19:20 /etc/postfix/sender_canonical.cdb

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix   36 17 août   2020 /etc/postfix/sender_relayhosts

-rw-r----- 1 root postfix 2106 17 août   2020 /etc/postfix/sender_relayhosts.cdb
```

Note : ici, les bases sont des fichiers CDB (il y a un USE flag correspondant) et non Berkeley DB, ce qui explique l'extension différente. Mais ça sert à la même chose.

Comme souvent, quand on ne sait pas trop à quoi ça sert, c'est qu'on n'en a pas besoin.

----------

